# Anyone have a Disney Monorail on their layout?



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I want to put a monorail on my layout. I was looking at the Disney monorails. They have a newer red one with remote control... I was wondering if anyone had any first hand feedback on these?
Thanks!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

links? been looking to do some sort of "light rail system" for my self on my possible to come layout as well, have you see the monorail in person (ive ridden the real thing too) or no?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*links*

Here is the first one:
http://www.disneystore.com/disney-s...rail&Dr=pPublished:1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial
and the second
http://www.disneystore.com/disney-s...rail&Dr=pPublished:1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial

I am torn.... I like the look of the older model (the first one), but I like the upgrade of the remote control with the newer one (red one).
There is a guy out there that modifies them to go faster, but I like the idea of having a slow monorail going around my layout.
Here is a youtube video I found

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4sN2ZRG8JI

It has both

I need a vote!


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

*Monorail*

You realize, of course, you'll have to model the Matterhorn and add a castle :laugh:


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

*Monorail*

All kidding aside, I still think the older original style of monorail looks best. Looks more like a real monorail to me. Of course, I grew up going to Disneyland back when it was new in the 1950's. At that time it was very futuristic looking. So I vote for number 1.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hellgate said:


> I want to put a monorail on my layout. I was looking at the Disney monorails. They have a newer red one with remote control... I was wondering if anyone had any first hand feedback on these?
> Thanks!


Fellow New Jersyian.
You do know that Newark Airport has a monorail?

What scale is the Disney monorail?
Says it uses 2 batteries, I don't see an upgrade remote control? 

Newark NJ monorail. They call it an airrail.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I had no idea that Newark had one! I believe it is closest to O scale.
if you do an ebay search for disney monorail losi you will see.
I prefer the unmodified version though.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

skooksteve said:


> You realize, of course, you'll have to model the Matterhorn and add a castle :laugh:


And then you have to storm it too!


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Hellgate said:


> Here is the first one:
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney-s...rail&Dr=pPublished:1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial
> and the second
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney-s...rail&Dr=pPublished:1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial
> ...


That is pretty cool actually! I grew up very near Dismalland and I vote for #1!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hellgate said:


> I had no idea that Newark had one! I believe it is closest to O scale.
> if you do an ebay search for disney monorail losi you will see.
> I prefer the unmodified version though.



You live in Jersey? What...on a houseboat in the middle of a lake?
They started building it in 1995 running by 1999, then rebuilt 2007?
Been there around 17 years.

So that Disney is battery or transformer powered??


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Close! Lake Hopatcong. New to Jersey though. The property taxes werent high enough in PA 
It is battery powered. Fwd or reverse in one speed.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

skooksteve said:


> All kidding aside, I still think the older original style of monorail looks best. Looks more like a real monorail to me. Of course, I grew up going to Disneyland back when it was new in the 1950's. At that time it was very futuristic looking. So I vote for number 1.




I agree,I think # 1 is the best looking in my opinion:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hellgate said:


> Close! Lake Hopatcong. New to Jersey though. The property taxes werent high enough in PA
> It is battery powered. Fwd or reverse in one speed.


I know that is why I said that.

Hellgate
Join Date: Nov 2011
Location: Lake Hopatcong NJ
Posts: 72

I like the red white and blue one better.:thumbsup:

So 2 AA batteries power it, what makes it move do you know?

One of the reviews I read quickly said they are cheap and fall apart fast.
But didn't add they gave them to a 2 year old who beat them with a hammer and Lord knows what else.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

big ed said:


> I know that is why I said that.
> 
> Hellgate
> Join Date: Nov 2011
> ...


the little wheels make it move silly...what did you think it was done by magnets....that woulda cost a fortune...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

New Berlin RR said:


> the little wheels make it move silly...what did you think it was done by magnets....that woulda cost a fortune...



Are you sure they are wheels?
Maybe on the models but the real ones?

Looks like some kind of rollers?
What is under there a big rubber tire?








The new Monorail's nose cone is positioned on the track for the first time. Photo © Disney


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

looks like a tire to me under that thing...look at its belly....i was referring more to the models but i guess i inadvertently meant both


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the votes! I am the proud winner of the first set. Got it off the bay.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder if you could purchase more track/rail for an expanded layout?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

yes you can!
They sell them in packs of straight and curved
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30070171488...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2522wt_905

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DISNEY-...l_RR_Trains&hash=item43ae0cd0f3#ht_2528wt_952


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

*Monorail*

So which monorail did you get?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I got the older white with blue stripe...... It must have been what I remember when I was growing up because I kept coming back to it. I did like the new features of the remote control with the other, but my attraction to the older model won


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is a pic


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I was gonna say, I have the very first run of the Disney World Monorail and it has improved since then, my set is all black with no way to put people inside and no remote control. I also have the original resort and space mountain for them as well. 

I was gonna say it depended on your preference of park since Disney World uses the older style of monorail like mine and yours but Disney Land has the newer more futuristic ones so it is just a preference to which park you like.


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

*Monorail*

Looks great! I think you picked the best one. Enjoy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Hellgate ... glad to see extra track/rail is available.

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Whats the point of having a MR if it doesn't run? I would think the remote controlled one would be the most desireable for a train layout so it could run along with the trains. I also think they go too slow. I'd prolly have to rework one to go faster so it would be a means of rapid transit for a city or intercity. Pete


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

The one I got does run... just not by remote. 
It is a great way for visitors to my train world to check out the sights!
I am sure if I cared about scale or realism I wouldn't have it,,, but I don't!


----------

